# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  تکلیف تاثیر میزان سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور هفته آینده توسط مجلس مشخص می‌شود!

## Goodbye forever

محمد فرهادی وزیر علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار گروه دانشگاه*خبرگزاری فارس*  گفت: *تعیین تکلیف میزان تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور سال 95 بر عهده  نمایندگان مجلس است که به صورت طرح دو فوریتی در دستور کار قرار گرفته است.*


*وی افزود: البته نمایندگان می‌خواهند قانون خود را  اصلاح و تصحیح کنند که پس از انجام این کار میزان تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در  کنکور مشخص می‌شود.*


*وزیر علوم اضافه کرد: هفته آینده این کار صورت می‌گیرد و نمایندگان مجلس این موضوع را تعیین تکلیف می‌کنند.

وزیر علوم در گفت‌وگو با فارس: تکلیف تاثیر میزان سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور هفته آینده مشخص می‌شود
*

----------


## samasama

یعنیییی چی میشه

----------


## gezero

قطعی میمونه :Yahoo (50):

----------


## arnika

> قطعی میمونه


عه...خدانكنه... :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (75):

----------


## ali.rainy

شاید این هفته بیاید شاید.
خبری از این کنکور بی ..... شاید

----------


## _AHMADreza_

از بهمن ماه میگن هی هفته ی بعد هی هفته ی بعد.... گوره پدرشون مارو مسخره کردن ببخشید البته  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## hamed_habibi

فایل پیوست 53297

----------


## MeysAM1999

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط حامدیگانه


فایل پیوست 53297


*

----------


## hanjera

> فایل پیوست 53297


جونزززززززززززززززززززززز  زززززززززززززززززززز
به این میگن روحیه :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Katrin

ای بابا ...شو دراوردن دیگه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## biology115

> فایل پیوست 53297


از بهمن ماه تا حالا که همین رو میگن ...

----------


## hanjera

> از بهمن ماه تا حالا که همین رو میگن ...


فک کنم اینار دیگه فرق میکنه..
حتمی پیگیریش میکنن *( شاید  )*

----------


## صدف درکه

بچه ها خواهشمندم همان طور که نماینده محترم مجلس سر کار خانم اخوان فرمودند:باید تلاش به صورت دسته جمعی و وسیع باشد و نه چند نفر.همگی تا 12 اردیبهشت با نماینده ها در تماس باشید ما یک بار قبل از عید نماینده هارا مجاب کردیم و دوباره نیز می توانیم . نمایندگان مشغله زیادی دارند و ممکن اس از قبل عید فراموش کرده باشند .بنابراین باید دوباره آن ها را از رای اکثریت که حذف معدل و یا لا اقل مثبت کردن معدل است مطلعشان کنیم. ممنونم.جناب مدیر من برای درس خواندن از شهرستان بیرجند به مشهد آمده ام و در پانسیون زندگی می کنم که تعدادزیادی از بچه هی عضو این سایت نیز در همان پانسیونند بنابراین اگر دیدید با یک ای پی تعداد 2 یا 3 نفر کامنت می گذارند واقعا ما 3 نفر متفاوت هستیم. ممنونم

----------


## صدف درکه

چه ها خواهشمندم همان طور که نماینده محترم مجلس سر کار  خانم اخوان فرمودند:باید تلاش به صورت دسته جمعی و وسیع باشد و نه چند  نفر.همگی تا 12 اردیبهشت با نماینده ها در تماس باشید ما یک بار قبل از عید  نماینده هارا مجاب کردیم و دوباره نیز می توانیم . نمایندگان مشغله زیادی  دارند و ممکن اس از قبل عید فراموش کرده باشند .بنابراین باید دوباره آن ها  را از رای اکثریت که حذف معدل و یا لا اقل مثبت کردن معدل است مطلعشان  کنیم. ممنونم.جناب مدیر من برای درس خواندن از شهرستان بیرجند به مشهد آمده  ام و در پانسیون زندگی می کنم که تعدادزیادی از بچه هی عضو این سایت نیز  در همان پانسیونند بنابراین اگر دیدید با یک ای پی تعداد 2 یا 3 نفر کامنت می گذارند واقعا ما 3 نفر متفاوت هستیم. ممنونم

----------


## hamed_habibi

4ماهه میگم مثبت میشه نگیدنه

----------


## magicboy

حتما مشخص میشه ارواح عمشون

----------


## m a h s a

شما هنو درگبر اینید :Yahoo (21):

----------


## صدف درکه

ختما به خبرگزاری فارس سر بزنید و راه خل بنده حقیر را در آن جا بخوانید و عملی کنید. ممنونم

----------


## صدف درکه

کنیمgums.ac.ir@konkur.vakil لطفا تلاشتون رو بيشتر كنيد كه تاثير معدل اجرا نشه.خدا قوت

----------


## samasama

وایییییی یعنی میشه مثبت بشه خدا

----------


## صدف درکه

به نقل از نظرهای خبرگزاری فارسپدر و مادر و کلیه اقوامتان بگویید با نمایندگان در تماس باشند. به خدا اگه این موج مخالفت با معدل قوی بشود نمایندگان به آن رای نخواهند داد. در ضمن این طرخ یک طرح دو فوریتی است و برای تصویب نیاز به دو سوم رای موافق دارد به خدا راضی کردن کمی بیشتر از یک سوم نماینده ها کاری نداره و فقط یک یا علی و پشتکار شما را می طلبد. خبرگزاری محترم فارس خواهش میکنم تایید کن. به خدا دارم از استرس میمیرم.

----------


## *Yousef*

داره جنبه طنز میگیره، شبیه کارهای مهران مدیری

----------


## hamed_habibi

​یکی شماره نمایند هارو بده

----------


## nahid

> میگه نماینده ها میخوان قانون خود رو  
> اصلاح و تصحیح کنن یعنی وقتی اون موقع که گفتن25درصد منظورشون این بوده که هر سالی 25درصد حالا که دارن فقط سال سوم رو تاثیر میدن پس همون 25درصد رو در نظر میگیرن


شما لطف کن دیگه نظر نده 
بگو خب

----------


## GUST

سلام 
همین چند دقیقه پیش گزارش تهیه کرده بودند از محل نگه داری سوابق تحصیلی 
نشستند کارنامه شهید رجایی رو نگاه میکنند با کارنامه خود عمادی رو !  :Yahoo (21): 
خب یکی نیست به اینا بگه اینا چه درد ما میخوره!  :Yahoo (21): اون خبرنگار گاو هم یک کلام از قضیه  سوابق تحصیلی از عبدالرسول عمادی نپرسید!  :Yahoo (31): 
کاسه ای زیر نیم کاسه است ! :Yahoo (21): موضوع به این داغی رو ول کردند نشستند کارنامه عمادی رو نگاه میکنند!  :Yahoo (21): 
فکر کنم تاثیرو میخوان قطعی نگه دارند که هیچ سئوالی نپرسید  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Unknown Soldier

حامد یگانه انصافا دیه سرویس کردی این پاسخگو سنحشو خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## DARKSIDER

~رئیس سازمان سنجش و آموزش کشور از ارائه طرح 2 فوریتی نمایندگان مجلس برای اجرای قانون سنجش و پذیرش در مجلس خبر داد و گفت: این طرح 2 فوریتی در واقع اصلاحیه ای برای رای صادر شده دیوان عدالت اداری است.
مجلس هفته آینده برای سوابق تحصیلی اصلاحیه صادر می کندابراهیم خدایی رئیس سازمان سنجش و آموزش کشور در گفت و گو با خبرنگار  حوزه دانشگاهی گروه علمی پزشكی باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان، گفت: این طرح 2 فوریتی با امضا 60 نماینده به مجلس ارائه شد، که قرار است هفته آینده در صحن علنی مورد بررسی قرار گیرد. در این جلسه میزان تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی مطرح نیست.


وی ادامه داد: در این طرح 2 فوریتی، مجلس در نظر دارد، اصلاحیه ای بر رای صادر شده دیوان عدالت اداری صادر کند. چندی پیش دیوان عدالت اداری یک رای در خصوص تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی صادر کرده بود. این اصلاحیه راه مجلس را برای تصمیم گیری در خصوص میزان تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی باز می کند.


معاون وزیر علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری ادامه داد: مطابق تعریف قانون اساسی، ایجاد سوابق تحصیلی به عهده آموزش و پرورش است اما میزان تاثیر و نحوه آن را شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو معین می کند که این قانون مصوبه سال 92 است.


خدایی با اشاره به مصوبه سال 92 شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو، یادآور شد: در سال 92 تاثیر 25 درصدی تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی تصویب شد اما برداشت دیوان عدالت اداری و رای هیات عمومی این دیوان از این مصوبه نکته دیگری بود. 


به گفته رئیس سازمان سنجش، دیوان عدالت اداری این برداشت را داشت که چون سه سال تحصیلی در این سوابق محقق نشده در نتیجه یکی از بندهای مصوبه مربوط به شورای سنجش و پذیرش باطل است.


وی افزود: این در حالیست که منظور از این مصوبه تنها بخشی از سه سال تحصیلی است که مورد قبول شورای سنجش و پذیرش قرار می گیرد نه همه سوابق.


خدایی تاکید کرد: بعد از اصلاحیه مجلس، سازمان سنجش و آموزش کشور می تواند پیشنهادهای خود را مطرح کند؛ چرا که اصلاحیه مجلس شرایط را برای تصمیم گیری بهتر مهیا می کند.

مجلس هفته آینده برای سوابق تحصیلی اصلاحیه صادر می کند


آقا اینا الکی دارن میگن مثبت....میخوان قطعیش کنن نامردا :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Unknown Soldier

ضمن عرض سلام و خدا قوت به نمایندگان محترم در مجلس شورای اسلامی
این نامه صحبت میلیون ها داوطلب کنکور خطاب به شماست؛
نمایندگان محترم با توجه به رای دیوان عالی عدالت کشور مبنی بر ابطال بندی از طرح سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو و صحبت های ضد و نقیض هر یک از مسئولین در این رابطه،مقاومت سازمان سنجش در پذیرش رای و درخواست سازمان فوق الذکر از مجلس برای استفساریه قانون،خواهشمندم حرف های جمعیت موافقان اجرای رای دیوان عدالت اداری کشور(در رابطه با باطل کردن تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی به صورت قطعی و مستقیم) را بخوانید.
از روز اعلام این رای ما دانش آموزان واکنش های مختلفی داشته ایم اما همانطور که درخبرها بوده است موافقان اجرای رای دیوان(باطل کردن تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی به صورت قطعی و مستقیم) بیشتر از مخالفان بوده است.اما صحبت هایی می شود که امکان دارد در مجلس این رای نادیده گرفته شود.صحبت هایی که دوستان من با تعدادی از نمایندگان داشته اند این بوده که برای عده ای که معدل آن ها پایین است ترمیم معدل گذاشته شده است ،اما این راه با توجه به فاصله 1 ماهه تا کنکور بدترین آثار را برای دانش آموز کنکوری دارد؛چرا که وی باید از حالت تستی خوانی و دوران جمع بندی دروسش به تشریحی خوانی تغییر حالت دهد که این فاجعه است.در ضمن آموزش و پرورش هنوز سامانه الکترونیکی را برای ثبت نام طراحی نکرده و ثبت نام با تکمیل فرم کاغذی و پرداخت هزینه می باشد.یعنی اگر آموزش و پرورش نتواند این طرح را اجرا کند بسیاری از داوطلبین هم وقت و هم هزینه ای را که کرده اند برایشان عملا بی سود و فایده است و نگرانی و استرس داوطلبان بیش از پیش می شود.
تعدادی از اعضای کمسیون می گویند:«که این فشار از سوی انتشاراتی ها و موسسات کنکوری برای حذف سوابق تحصیلی است و باید معدل به صورت تاثیر مستقیم اعمال شود.»اما واقعا چه شد؟! آیا در این 2 سال که طرح به صورت تاثیر مستقیم معدل اجرا شد تاثیرات مفید فراوانی داشت؟ در پاسخ باید بگویم که این چنین نیست!افزایش تعداد پشت کنکوری ها(افرادی که معدل پایین دارند اما پشتکار بالا برای به دست آوردن رشته موردعلاقه شان)،خودکشی داوطلبین،فارغ التحصیلان ناکارآمد،تعداد بیکاران جامعه،جرم،فساد و بزهکاری،سن ازدوج،پیری جمعیت،فرار مغزها،کاهش زاد و ولد،نبود سیستم آموزشی هدفمند در سطح کشور حتی در مناطق محروم از توفیقات این طرح سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در پی حذف کنکور بوده است.
تاثیر مستقیم معدل طی این دو سال باعث می شد که عده ای سال سوم دبیرستان را فقط به مطالعه تشریحی خوانی و حفظ مطالب بپردازند و عملا با گرفتن نمرات بالا در دروس نهایی(19 به بالا)؛ با تقلب یا بدون تقلب؛ با درصدهای میانگین 40% (با توجه به کارنامه های داوطلبین کنکور سراسری 1394) قبولی خود را در رشته های پرطرفدار تضمین کنند و به راحتی جای کسانی که با پشتکار یک سال کنکور را با تمام وجود خوانده اند منتهی نمرات پایین تری داشته اند بگیرند.از طرفی ما شاهد هستیم که اگر امتحانات نهایی تعیین کننده تلاش هستند باید تمام کسانیکه نمرات 19 و 20 دارند رتبه های برتر کنکور باشند اما در 80% موارد این چنین نیست.(رتبه1کنکور 1390رستگار رحمانی بامعدل 13)
چرا امتحانات نهایی تعیین کننده خوبی برای سوابق تحصیلی دانش آموزان نیست؟
1- ممکن است دانش آموزی در این دوران دچار بیماری و یا حادثه ای ناگوار«مرگ اعضای خانواده و ...» شده باشد.
2- در حوزه های امتحانی تقلب وجود دارد.(علی الخصوص شهرستان ها)
3- امنیت سوالات بالا نیست؛در همین سال گذشته در برخی حوزه ها سوالات بین دانش آموزان ردوبدل می شد؛زیرا افراد مسئول حوزه با آنها رابطه خویشاوندی و فامیلی داشتند . مسئولان آموزش و پرورش انکار می کنند!!
4- پاسخنامه سوالات امتحان نهایی در برخی سوالات(70%مواقع) جای کافی را نداشته و باعث کاهش نمره می شود.
5- تصحیح سوالات توسط مصحح در بسیاری موارد سلیقه ای و دقت ناکافی است.شاهد هستیم با اعتراض بر روی نمرات پس از انتشار در اغلب موارد شاهد کاهش یا افزایش نمرات هستیم
6- تراکنش های مالی بسیار بالا برای برگزاری کلاس های آمادگی،کتاب ها،آزمون های شبیه سازی(هم اکنون توسط قلمچی،گاج،خیلی سبز و... به داوطلبان ارائه می شود.) وجود دارد.
7- در برخی مدارس شهرهای بزرگ دبیران زبده برای آموزش وجود دارد اما در شهرستان ها این چنین نیست.
پس طرح سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو به کمک سوابق تحصیلی نه تنها باعث حذف کنکور و تراکنش های مالی زیاد آن نشد،بلکه باعث افزایش و سودآوری بسیاری از موسسات شده است.به همین خاطر از شما درخواست میکنیم که در ایده آل ترین شرایط و برای حفظ آرامش میان داوطلبانی که چه نمرات بالا و چه نمرات پایین دارند این طرح از حالت تاثیر مستقیم سوابق(یعنی سوابق تحصیلی چه به نفع یا چه به ضرر داوطلب باشد باید تاثیر در رتبه اش داشته باشد) خارج و به حالت تاثیر مثبت (یعنی اگر با سوابق تحصیلی رتبه داوطلب خوب می شود،مورد ملاک باشد،اما اگر این نمرات باعث ضرر و زیان وی می شود،تاثیری در رتبه نداشته باشد) قرار گیرد.امیدواریم تاثیر به حالت مثبت شود تا شوک جدیدی به داوطلبان با نمرات پایین که با تلاش در حال ادامه راه هستند وارد نشود و به راهشان ادامه دهند.
لازم به یاد آوریست؛تمام صحبت های ما جمعیت موافقان رای دیوان عدالت اداری با سند،دلیل و مدرک است که حاضر به ارائه آن هستیم./
با سپاس از شما

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

اون هفته هم گفتن یکشنبه مطمئن باشین مشخص میکنیم :Yahoo (35):

----------


## biology115

> اون هفته هم گفتن یکشنبه مطمئن باشین مشخص میکنیم


آره ، بعید میدونم هفته بعد هم چیزی مشخص بشه ...

----------


## Goodbye forever

اون روزی که بخوان در مورد سوابق تحصیلی تصمیم گیری کنن دیدن داره

دیوان عدالت که کلا میگه یا حذف کنین یا تصحیحش کنین 

قاعدتا سازمان سنجش به تاثیر مثبت راضیه 

از اونور آموزش و پرورش احتمالا به تاثیر قطعی راضیه چون همیشه اعضای کمیسیون مربوط به آموزش و پرورش میگن تاثیر قطعیه!

در حالیکه اعضای سازمان سنجش میگن تاثیر مثبته!

وزیر بهداشت و وزیر علوم هم که دیگه خودشون کلی کار دارن و احتمالا به مجلس میسپارن ...

حالا میمونه نظر نمایندگان مجلس

قاعدتا این طرح جدید یا حذف شدن موافقان و مخالفانی داره ... (البته موافقا بیشترن)

حالا باید دید نمایندگان مجلس چه تصمیمی خواهند گرفت!

تنها کاری که به نفع باشه ، همون فرستادن پیام به همه نمایندگان و اعضای کمیسیون ها و ... مربوط به مجلس هستش 

موفق باشین

----------


## shahravan

بسمه تعالی
*نکاتی چند پیرامون تأثیر سوابق تحصیلی بر نتیجه ی کنکور*
*اول:* قانون میگوید نمرات سه سال دبیرستان تأثیر دارد ولی عده ای از  این قانون صریح چنین برداشت کرده اند (یا برداشتشان را بر قانون تحمیل کرده  اند) که می توانند هر تعداد درس که به صورت نهایی برگزار شده است ، نتیجه  اش را تأثیر دهند. و اکنون که با حکم دیوان عدالت ادارای مواجه شده اند ،  تمام تلاش خود را میکنند تا تأیید تفسیر خودشان را از نمایندگان مجلس  بگیرند ، یا تفسیر خودشان را به قانون اضافه کنند و قانون را تغییر دهند .
*دوم:* تراز نمرات امتحانات نهایی ، هیچ تناسبی با تراز نمرات کنکور  ندارد و درست به همین دلیل ، افرادی با درصدهای مشابه در کنکورهای 93 و 94 و  تفاوت در نمرات کتبی سال سوم ، اختلاف رتبه ای در حد چند هزار دارند. جمع  کردن تراز نمرات نهایی با تراز درصدهای کنکور یعنی یک فاجعه ی بزرگ . دور  نروم و نتایج کنکورهای خودم و مقایسه ی آنها با کارنامه ی همشهریم را مثال  می آورم تا به عمق این فاجعه ی فضیح پی ببرید ؛
بنده در کنکور 94 درصدهایی مشابه یکی از همشهریان کسب کردم منتها چون معدل  کتبی من 11.38 بود و ایشان ، 18.5 ، بنده رتبه ی 23 هزار آوردم و ایشان 10  هزار !! در حالی که در کنکور 92 که معدل کتبی تأثیر مثبت داشت ، بنده با  درصدهای کمتر نسبت به 94 ، رتبه ی 14 هزار کسب کردم که مدارک مستندش را در  آدرس زیر آورده ام :
http://forum.konkur.in/thread38526.html
جناب آقای یونس حمه صادقی نیز در مقاله ای به بررسی موشکافانه این موضوع پرداخته اند :
بررسی موشکافانه تأثیر معدل امتحان نهایی بر نتیجه کنکور : نشر دریافت
*سوم:* در نکته ی شماره ی دوم روشن شد که یک نمره ی معدل امتحان نهایی  ، رتبه ی کنکور را هزاران عدد جابجا می کند و این در حالی است که در  امتحانات نهایی به راحتی حداقل 3 نمره می شود تقلب کرد و حتی سؤالات را  خرید و... (که خیلی از شماها در جریان هستید) ولی در کنکور نمی شود تقلب  کرد .
*چهارم:* تصحیح برگه های امتحانات نهایی ، خیلی از اوقات سلیقه ای است  و خیلی ها سرسری تصحیح می کنند ، اغلب مصححان دوم و سوم هم که بدون بررسی  ورقه ، چشم بسته تصحیح مصحح اول را تأیید میکنند تا به کلاس های بیرونشان  برسند (اعتراف دبیر زیست ما) ! شاهد ما بر این مدعا هم این است که کسانی که  به نمرات نهایی شان اعتراض کردند ، نمرات اغلبشان را افزایش دادند !!
*پنجم:* سطح سؤالات امتحانات نهایی خیلی پایین تر از سطح سؤالات کنکور  است و اصلا قابل مقایسه نیستند و همه متفق القولند که سؤالات کنکور مفهومی  هستند فلذا عدالت و انسانیت ایجاب می کند که کسی که در کنکور نتیجه ی  بهتری گرفته است ، رتبه ی بهتری به دست آورد اما همانطور که در نکته ی  شماره ی دوم عرض کردیم ، تأثیر معدل خیلی تفاوت ایجاد میکند .
در امتحانات نهایی ، اصرار بر حفظ (صرفا حفظ بدون فهم) مطالب است ولی  سؤالات کنکور ، با تأکید بر مفاهیم است و درست به همین دلیل است که خیلی از  معدل بالاها در کنکور ، نتیجه ی مطلوبی نمی گیرند ...
راستش تأثیر دادن نمرات کتبی بر نتیجه ی کنکور مرا به یاد ماجرای شورای شش  نفره می اندازد ، آنجا که عبدالرحمن بن عوف به امیرالمومنین علیه السلام  گفت : با شما بیعت می کنم به شرطی که به قرآن و سنت پیامبر (ص) و سیره ی  ابوبکر و عمر عمل کنی و چه زیبا امیر کلام پاسخ فرمودند که مگر ابوبکر و  عمر به غیر قرآن و سنت عمل کرده اند ؟! که اگر چنین باشد ، بر حق نبوده اند  و اگر به قرآن و سنت عمل کرده اند ، من نیز تنها به قرآن و سنت عمل می  کنم.
آقا بالاخره ملاک سنجش داوطلبان ، سؤالات کنکور است یا سؤالات نهایی ؟ 
*ششم:* کسانی که درصدهای کنکورشان خوب بوده ولی معدل کتبی شان پایین  بوده ، اگر ترمیم معدل میگذاشتند، به یقین نمرات نهایی شان را ارتقا  میدادند ؛ چون در سال کنکور ، کم کاری گذشته را جبران کردند اما متأسفانه  مسئولان بی رحم هستند و توبه پذیر نیستند !
*هفتم:* تمام مشاورین و کارشناسان خبره اجماع دارند که شرط کسب نتیجه ی  خوب در کنکور ، پیش از همه تسلط به کتب درسی است که معدل بالاها به برکت  امتحانات نهایی سال سوم به این مهم دست یافته اند و چند گامی جلوتر از سایر  کنکوری ها هستند ، فلذا برداشتن تأثیر معدل (هم منفی و هم مثبت) نه تنها  ظلم به معدل بالاها نیست بلکه عین عدالت است ، اما از آنجایی که بعضی از  معدل بالاها روحیه و همت رقابت در فضای کنکور را ندارند و یا بعضی معدل  پایین ها را رقیب جدی می دانند ، به تأثیر مثبت معدل بسنده نکرده و بر  تأثیر منفی نمرات نهایی اصرار دارند . 
*هشتم:* بر خلاف تصور مسئولین ، نتیجه گرفتن در کنکور مستلزم صرف کردن  وقت زیادی است ؛ مثلا برای کسب درصد 50 در درس زیست شناسی باید حداقل 6  ماه روزانه 2 ساعت مفید ، زیست خواند اما برای کسب نمره ی 20 نهایی ، یک  هفته مطالعه کفایت میکند !
*نهم:* نظر سنجی ها نشان می دهد که اکثر دانش آموزان با ماندن کنکور و حذف تأثیر معدل موافق هستند :
انتشارات علمي فار
 حال چرا بعضی از مسئولان مسئولیت نشناس کاسه ی داغ تر از آش می شوند و به  دلایل کذایی مثل استرس و اضطراب در کنکور و...  مدام بر استرس و اضطراب  داوطلبان می افزایند ؟! به نظر شما واقعا چرا ؟!

و سیعلم الذین ظلموا ای منقلب ینقلبون . شعراء / 227

----------


## Lawyer

*ملت بعد حذف معدل:وای حتما سطح سوالات خیلی سخت میکنن!دگ نمیتونم پزشکی بیارم!
ملت هنگام تاثیر مثبت:وای اونی که معدلش بالاتره شانس منو میگیره!دگ نمیتونم پزشکی بیارم

ملت همیشه در حاشیه*

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

> *ملت بعد حذف معدل:وای حتما سطح سوالات خیلی سخت میکنن!دگ نمیتونم پزشکی بیارم!
> ملت هنگام تاثیر مثبت:وای اونی که معدلش بالاتره شانس منو میگیره!دگ نمیتونم پزشکی بیارم
> 
> ملت همیشه در حاشیه*


مگه غیر از اینه که اگه تاثیر حذف بشه کار سازمان رنجش برای تفکیک داوطلبان سخت میشه?!

اگه فقط کنکور باشه خیلیا تراز یکسان میارن با این سطح سوالا,پس اصولی به نظر میرسه که سخت تر بشه تا تفکیک انجام بشه.

اگه نظری دارین من حاضرم

----------


## biology115

> مگه غیر از اینه که اگه تاثیر حذف بشه کار سازمان رنجش برای تفکیک داوطلبان سخت میشه?!
> 
> اگه فقط کنکور باشه خیلیا تراز یکسان میارن با این سطح سوالا,پس اصولی به نظر میرسه که سخت تر بشه تا تفکیک انجام بشه.
> 
> اگه نظری دارین من حاضرم


سلام ، اونوقت اگه تاثیر مثبت بشه چی میشه ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

> سلام ، اونوقت اگه تاثیر مثبت بشه چی میشه ؟؟؟؟؟


به احتمال زیاد همون سطح میمونه

----------


## nacli

> مگه غیر از اینه که اگه تاثیر حذف بشه کار سازمان رنجش برای تفکیک داوطلبان سخت میشه?!
> 
> اگه فقط کنکور باشه خیلیا تراز یکسان میارن با این سطح سوالا,پس اصولی به نظر میرسه که سخت تر بشه تا تفکیک انجام بشه.
> 
> اگه نظری دارین من حاضرم


همونطوری تفکیک میکنن ک ده سال پیش میکردن. تازه اون موقع تعداد کنکوری ها هم خیلی بیشتر بود

----------


## biology115

> به احتمال زیاد همون سطح میمونه


باهات موافقم ،

اگه تاثیر حذف بشه ، قطعا سوالات سخت تر میشن ...

ولی اگه مثبت بشه ، سوالات یه کمی از پارسال سخت تر میشن ...

----------


## biology115

> همونطوری تفکیک میکنن ک ده سال پیش میکردن. تازه اون موقع تعداد کنکوری ها هم خیلی بیشتر بود


داداش ، بذار یه چیزی رو روشن کنم واست ،

تاثیر معدل حذف نمیشه ، ولی به احتمال خیلی زیاد مثبت میشه ...

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

من هیچ منبعی واسه گفتم ندارم ولی احتمال99 میدم که قطعی باشه این | اینم *

----------


## nacli

> من هیچ منبعی واسه گفتم ندارم ولی احتمال99 میدم که قطعی باشه این | اینم *


99 درصد غلطه! 100 درصد قطعیه

----------


## nacli

> داداش ، بذار یه چیزی رو روشن کنم واست ،
> 
> تاثیر معدل حذف نمیشه ، ولی به احتمال خیلی زیاد مثبت میشه ...


خب الان این چه ربطی ب حرف من داشت؟  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): اون دوستمون گفت اگه معدل تاثیر نداشته باشه سنجش نمیتونه دانش آموزا رو تفکیک کنه منم گفتم اگه تاثیر هم نباشه،میتونه تفکیک کنه همونطور ک قبلا میتونست

----------


## Swallow

اونی ک  درسشو میخونه همیشه موفقه 
واسشم مهم نی این نماینده های الکی خوش چی تعیین می کنن!!! بشر همیشه ناراضیه! قطعی میشه ی چی میگن مثیت میشه بازم ی چی میگین !
الان همه می ریزن سرم  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## gezero

100 قطعی

----------


## asalshah

> داداش ، بذار یه چیزی رو روشن کنم واست ،
> 
> تاثیر معدل حذف نمیشه ، ولی به احتمال خیلی زیاد مثبت میشه ...


مثبت یعنی چی؟ :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## sh-n

خدا میدونه چه ساعت هایی واسه چک و چونه زدن با مسئولین و چک کردن خبر های ضد و نقیص در مورد معدل از چند ماه قبل تا به حال هدر رفته !
به شخصه سر همین جریان کلی زجر کشیدم که میگم ! 
من میگم بی خیال شید . اونچه شما خودتونو بکوبید به در و دیوار اخرش اونی میشه که واسه خودشون بیشتر سود داره ! والا به خدا . 
ول کنین و درستونو بخونین لااقل اگه گندی هم زدین ، تا حدی جبران شه ! تو این مملکت دنبال حق می گردین ؟ 
به قول شایع : بیست نمره میگیری حاجی ، فقط نام ببری یه چی از ایران که تو مخی نی ! 
 :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Lawyer

> اونی ک  درسشو میخونه همیشه موفقه 
> واسشم مهم نی این نماینده های الکی خوش چی تعیین می کنن!!! بشر همیشه ناراضیه! قطعی میشه ی چی میگن مثیت میشه بازم ی چی میگین !
> الان همه می ریزن سرم


بذا خودشونو قول بزنن باو
بعضیا در *هر حالی* مینالن! :Yahoo (94): 




> مثبت یعنی چی؟


یعنی اگه نمره زیست شما 18 و باعث بهبود رتبت میشه تاثیر میدن!ولی اگه باعث افت رتبت میشه تاثیر نمیدن!





> خدا میدونه چه ساعت هایی واسه چک و چونه زدن با مسئولین و چک کردن خبر های ضد و نقیص در مورد معدل از چند ماه قبل تا به حال هدر رفته !
> به شخصه سر همین جریان کلی زجر کشیدم که میگم ! 
> من میگم بی خیال شید . اونچه شما خودتونو بکوبید به در و دیوار اخرش اونی میشه که واسه خودشون بیشتر سود داره ! والا به خدا . 
> ول کنین و درستونو بخونین لااقل اگه گندی هم زدین ، تا حدی جبران شه ! تو این مملکت دنبال حق می گردین ؟ 
> به قول شایع : بیست نمره میگیری حاجی ، فقط نام ببری یه چی از ایران که تو مخی نی !


من از تلف شدن وقت دوست خودم سر این قضیه زجر میکشم :Yahoo (21): 
دگ ببین چقدر به فکرشم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## آن شرلی

> داداش ، بذار یه چیزی رو روشن کنم واست ،
> 
> تاثیر معدل حذف نمیشه ، ولی به احتمال خیلی زیاد مثبت میشه ...


معدل چه باشه چه نباشه کنکور هرسال سخت تر میشه اینو مطمئن باشین

----------


## Unknown Soldier

بلاخره نامه در یکی از خبرگزاری ها منتشر شد.وارد لینک خبر بشید و کامنت تشکر بزارید تا سایر خبرگزاریام کپی شو بزارن تو سایتاشون برسه به گوش نماینده ها*
نامه داوطلبان کنکور در خصوص سوابق تحصیلی به نمایندگان ملت
**                    پذیرش دانشجو به کمک سوابق تحصیلی  تنها باعث سودآوری بسیاری از موسسات شده است              
**
*

----------


## Mr.mTf

> *ملت بعد حذف معدل:وای حتما سطح سوالات خیلی سخت میکنن!دگ نمیتونم پزشکی بیارم!
> ملت هنگام تاثیر مثبت:وای اونی که معدلش بالاتره شانس منو میگیره!دگ نمیتونم پزشکی بیارم
> 
> ملت همیشه در حاشیه*


پارسال اخر زیست و شیمی بود و 93 هم اخر فیزیک....سخت تر از میشه المپیاد علمی
تنها جای مانور رو ریاضیه
درصد پاسخگویی پارسال اجازه سخت تر دادن رو به سنجش نمیده

----------


## hamed_habibi

جو بیخود ندید توروخدا...بخونید برید سر جلسه

----------


## Unknown Soldier

خوب بچه ها کامنت ها خوب بودن.منتهی ی کاری که باید همه   انجام بدیم تا بتونیم حق مونو بگیریم اینه که اون متن اون نامه رو پخش   کنید.با تلگرام بدید تو گروپا،بین دوستاتون،سایتای خبری زنجیره ای پخش   کنید  تا وسعت فراگیری پیام بره بالا.انصافا خبرگزاری دانشجو هم گل کاشت و   یه تیتر جنجالی زد.دیدید بلاخره میشه درست و حسابی اعتراض کرد.نه اینکه   بیاید تو انجمن آه و ناله کنید،حرفای الکی بشنوید.به سمت خبرگزاریا هجوم   ببرید.خواسته هاتون رو بنویسید.چطور میشه وقتی 4تا درخت قطع میشه اونجوری   صداش در بیاد تو فضای مجازی و بره بشه خبر تلویزیون اونوخ ما نشه.ما هم   میتونیم .به شرط کار دسته جمعی 
متن یا لینک این خبر رو کپی کنید و پخش کنید.
لینک 
*                  پذیرش دانشجو به کمک سوابق تحصیلی  تنها باعث سودآوری بسیاری از موسسات شده است 
*

----------


## ali.rainy

بچه ها کی مشخص می شه؟

----------


## fafa.Mmr

> بچه ها کی مشخص می شه؟


حتی یه هفته بعد کنکورهم معلوم نمیشه جریان چیه :Yahoo (20):

----------


## biology115

اگه این هفته مشخص شد که دیگه تکلیف همه معلوم میشه ،

ولی اگه باز هم مشخص نشد بدونید که تا روز کنکور دیگه چیزی مشخص نمیشه ...

----------


## Chandler Bing

کاشکی فقط معلوم کنن
نتیجش مهم نیست ، هر چند که بردارن بهتره
فقط معلوم کنن که ببینیم برا نهایی بخونیم یا نه

----------


## mil

رئیس کمیسیون آموزش مجلس  شورای اسلامی گفت: برداشت دیوان عدالت اداری درباره سهم سوابق تحصیلی در  کنکور درست نبوده و به باور ما حکمی که در این خصوص صادر شده درست نیست.     محمد مهدی زاهدی در گفتگو با خبرنگار مهر،  با اشاره به رأی دیوان عدالت اداری درخصوص ابطال سهم سوابق تحصیلی در  کنکور گفت: با توجه به رایی که دیوان عدالت اداری صادر کرد،  اصلاحیه ای به  رای مذکور تنظیم کردیم.  وی ادامه داد: برداشت دیوان عدالت  اداری از آن قانون(تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور) درست نبوده و لذا حکمی هم  که صادر کرده، به باور ما درست نیست، دیوان حکم داده است که آزمون های هر  سه سال آخر دبیرستان استاندار شده و بعد اعمال قانون شود.  رئیس کمیسیون آموزش مجلس افزود:  درصورتی که در همان قانون اشاره کرده ایم که باید به تدریج این کار صورت  گیرد، ما برای آن که شبهه دیوان عدالت اداری رفع شود، اصلاحیه ای را ارایه و  اعلام کرده ایم که متناسب با برگزاری امتحانات استاندارد، اعمال معدل آن  دروس نیز استاندار شود.  وی یادآورشد: ما نظر مان را مطرح کرده ایم و منتظریم که فرصت شده و در صحن مطرح شود.      



خدا کنه وقت نشه این ها رای بدهند اکثر مردم هم فهمیدند این ها ارزش نماینده بودن رو ندارند از 270 نفر 200 نفرشون عوض شده از جمله همین رییس کمیسیون آموزش پرورش

----------


## mil

فقط 3 هفته مونده

----------


## hamed_habibi

​غروب یه خبر میاد رو خروجی سایتا اونوقت میفهمی چه خبره.....

----------


## hanjera

> ​غروب یه خبر میاد رو خروجی سایتا اونوقت میفهمی چه خبره.....


چیه خبره؟
در اون حد مطمئنی به تاثیر معدل ؟ :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Ritalin

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط حامدیگانه


​غروب یه خبر میاد رو خروجی سایتا اونوقت میفهمی چه خبره.....


چه خبری؟ از کجا میدونید؟_

----------


## DR.MAM

حامد تو رو بخدا بگو چه خبریه؟جون به لب شدم تو این چنوقت
از کجا میدونی؟تو رو خدا بگو

----------


## reza1995live

جهت یادآوری؛ بزنید رادیو گفتوگو الانه که مناظره شروع بشه...روی کنداکتور ستاپ باکس هست

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

----------


## hamed_habibi

واسا اگه اومد میفهمید...شایدم نیومد

----------


## hanjera

پس خبری نیست  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## YAS12345678

داداش وقت کردی چند تا کمپوت بگیر برو سری بزن به خودت حالت خراب

----------


## mil

...........

----------


## _7challenger6_

​عکس امضام کاملا در مورد مسوولین صدق میکنه

----------


## aliiran20

چه خبری ؟؟؟
خود سنجش فعلا موافق تاثیرمثبته بر خلاف گفته های دوستان ..ولی مجلس مشخص نیست چیکاره است ؟؟؟امیدوارم اصلا فرصت بررسی نشه ..اون موقع دیگه تمومه همه چی ....

----------


## mil

> چه خبری ؟؟؟
> خود سنجش فعلا موافق تاثیرمثبته بر خلاف گفته های دوستان ..ولی مجلس مشخص نیست چیکاره است ؟؟؟امیدوارم اصلا فرصت بررسی نشه ..اون موقع دیگه تمومه همه چی ....


الان مجلس باید بررسی کنه و احتمالش کمه که فرصت بشه چون مجلس 9 تا 3 هفته دیگه تمومه بعد کنکور و من احتمال می دهم که خرداد یا تیر بررسی میشه .خدا کنه این این جوری باشه . نماینده های مجلس 10 عاقل تر هستند

----------


## aliiran20

دوست من اگه به این مجلس نرسه حله ..اون مجلس اصلاح طلب هستندد  و مشی سیاسی شون کاملا متفاوت هستش ...

----------


## aliiran20

تازه اون مجلس 9 خرداد تشکیل میشه تا بیاد کمسوین های تخصصی تشکیل بهش و هیئت رئیسه و ........به این کنکور نمیرسه ...مشکل همین 3 هفته است ...
باید تلاش کنیم 
تلاش تنها راه ممکن ما هست

----------


## lover sick

همینطور که من یه ماه پیش گفتم بهترین اتفاق اینه که توو این مجلس بررسی نشه...

----------


## aliiran20

> همینطور که من یه ماه پیش گفتم بهترین اتفاق اینه که توو این مجلس بررسی نشه...


مجلس میخواهد بررسی بشه وگرنه اگه بررسی نشه که حکم دیوان باید اجرا بشه که اون نه تاثیر مثبت که حذفغ معدل هست ..اگر تو این 2 هفته بررسی نشه ،به کنکور امسال نمیرسه

----------


## Suicide

اگه مجلس بررسی نکنه چی میشه؟؟؟؟

----------


## sina a

> اگه مجلس بررسی نکنه چی میشه؟؟؟؟


اگ مجلس بررسی نکنه تاثیر مثبت میشه تا زمانی ک مجلس نظر قطعی رو بده

----------


## sina a

> مجلس میخواهد بررسی بشه وگرنه اگه بررسی نشه که حکم دیوان باید اجرا بشه که اون نه تاثیر مثبت که حذفغ معدل هست ..اگر تو این 2 هفته بررسی نشه ،به کنکور امسال نمیرسه


ن این اتفاق نمیفته تاثیر معدل حذف نمیشه بلکه مثبت میشه اگ مجلس بررسی نکنه

----------


## hanjera

اغا میشه بگین احتمال چند درصد هس که تاثیر قطعی ( اصلش تاثیر منفی ) رو بردارن واسه کنکور 95 !؟ حالا این تاثیر مثبت هم واسمون قبوله اگه به طور کامل حذف نکنن!
من حالا نظر خودمو میگم .بنظرم به یقین 99.9% همین تاثیر مستقیم ( منفی ) میمونه واسه ما معدل پایینی ها ! :Yahoo (106):

----------


## -AMiN-

حدودا پنجاه دقیقه به پایان ثبت نام ترمیم معدل مونده من همین نیم ساعت پیش ثبتنام کردم هزینش هم موند فردا پسفردا
اگه تا این دوروز حذف شد بیخیال میشم اگرم نشد شرکت میکنم امتحان
پیشنهاد میکنم تا دیر نشده برین یه ثبت نام کوچولو انجام بدین بعدا پشیمون نشین

----------


## hamed_habibi

چ​قدر پول دادی؟

----------


## Amir h

> حدودا پنجاه دقیقه به پایان ثبت نام ترمیم معدل مونده من همین نیم ساعت پیش ثبتنام کردم هزینش هم موند فردا پسفردا
> اگه تا این دوروز حذف شد بیخیال میشم اگرم نشد شرکت میکنم امتحان
> پیشنهاد میکنم تا دیر نشده برین یه ثبت نام کوچولو انجام بدین بعدا پشیمون نشین


داداش من که میخوام شهریور  امتحان بدمم الان باید ثبت نام میکردم  اگه الان باید ثبت نام کنم بگو که سریع برم

----------


## shahram5386

خوب وقتی اصلاحیه بره صحن مجلس همه چی بستگی به نماینده ها داره باید اعتراضو به گوش اونا برسونیم

----------


## SEYED REZA

> چ​قدر پول دادی؟



درود بر حامد عزيز

من هم اكنون از مدرسه بزرگسالان ميام 
واحدي پول ميگيرين گفتن هنوز قيمتاشون مشخص نيستن اما ما مثل همون امتحاناي مردوديا پول رو دريافت ميكنيم اگركه تغيير كرد بالا پايين شد پس ميدم ياميگيريمشون

اينجاجزءمناطق محرومه٤ هزارتومان هر واحدي

خودم
زيست١٨/٢٥ديني١٨/٢٥وزبانفارسي١٧روانتخابكرد  م

----------


## hamed_habibi

فدای تو...من دی میرم شرکت میکنم...چون فک کنم این کنکور مثبت اعمال بشه...راستی حتما باید مدرک پیش رو داشته باشی؟

----------


## DR.MAM

سلام دوستان 
من میخام کنکور ۹۶ شرکت کنم،تجربیم
میخاستم ببینم اگه کنکور ۹۵ مثبت بشه،کنکور ۹۶ هم مثبت میشه یا نه ممکنه دوباره قطعی برگرده؟
ممنون میشم جواب منو بدین و از سردر گمی درم بیارین

----------


## GUST

امروز قراره اعلام بشه؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

ه​ر تصمیم باشه تا 97 همونه...احتمال زیاد مثبت

----------


## saj8jad

با توجه به اوضاعی که پیش اومده 3 تا راهکار خوب وجود داره ؛

*1ـ همچنان با قدرت تمام به نمایندگان زنگ، پیام، اینستا، تلگرام و ... ارسال کنیم و بگیم مخالف تاثیر هستیم تا زمان رأی گیری در صحن علنی مجلس رأی مخالف بدهند

2ـ مقابل سازمان سنجش و مجلس تجمع اعتراضی مسالمت آمیز صورت بدیم که خیلی خیلی تاثیر داره

3ـ با جناب منتظری دادستان کل کشور و رئیس پیشین هیئت عمومی دیوان عدالت اداری و صادر کننده رأی ابطال تاثیر معدل تماس بگیریم و بگیم که وارد صحنه بشن و از رأی دیوان عدالت دفاع کنن و ...*

به نظرم بهتره با توجه به مصاحبه امروز زاهدی رئیس کمیسیون آموزش مجلس ، شماره جناب منتظری دادستان کل کشور رو پیدا کرده یا به هر وسیله دیگه ای ایشون رو در جریان اقدامات کمیسیون آموزش بگذاریم تا ...

زاهدی به مهر خبر داد : رأی دیوان عدالت اداری درباره سوابق کنکوری درست نیست

----------


## nacli

خوشم میاد هنوز تو توهم تشریف دارید

----------


## DR.MAM

حامد اون خبری رو که میگفتی،حالا میگیش؟خواهش

----------


## ezio auditore77

آغا تاثیر مستقیم شد(99%)

----------


## aliiran20

> آغا تاثیر مستقیم شد(99%)


دوست عزیز اصلا مجلس تصمیم گیری نمیکنه د مورد مثبت شدن یا قطعی شدن ..لایحه این را میگه متناسب با دروس اعمال بشه و این تصممی را باز میگذاره برای شورای سنجش که اون مشخص کنه تاثیر مثبت یا قطعی...هنوز هیچ چیز مشخص نیست ...فعلا نمیشه اظهار نظر کرده ...برای تصویب 2 فوریت نیاز به رای 66 درصد نمایندگان هستند..ما باید به راهمون ادامه بدیم...

----------


## biology115

سلام دوستان ، خسته نباشید

کسی لینک مناظره دکتر سبطی رو نداره ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Ali__S

سلام دوستان تصمیم قطعی کی قراره گرفته بشه؟؟؟هست نیست مثبته قطعیه؟؟؟ مردیم بس تغییر موضع دادن اینا

----------


## Tzar

> سلام دوستان ، خسته نباشید
> 
> کسی لینک مناظره دکتر سبطی رو نداره ؟؟؟؟؟


خلاصش اینه 
سبطی:نره!
دوستان: بدوش 
تصور کن چهار به یک بودن!

----------


## biology115

> خلاصش اینه 
> سبطی:نره!
> دوستان: بدوش 
> تصور کن چهار به یک بودن!


نه بابا !!!!!

سبطی حریفشون شد یا نه ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Tzar

> نه بابا !!!!!
> 
> سبطی حریفشون شد یا نه ؟؟؟؟؟


سبطی بدبخت تا جایی که میتونست جوابشون رو داد ولی وقتی بخوای چیزی رو به کسی که نمیخواد بفهمه ،توضیح بدی کارت سخت میشه.

----------


## Reza.IQ

> سلام دوستان ، خسته نباشید
> 
> کسی لینک مناظره دکتر سبطی رو نداره ؟؟؟؟؟


سلام اینم لینکرادیو گفت و گو - آرشیو و دریافت رایگان برنامه های رادیو گفت و گو در ايران صدا-

----------


## reza0

> بچه ها کی مشخص می شه؟


سردرگمی درباره تأثیرمعدل در کنکور (ماجرای قانون ابطال تأثیر معدل در کنکور) : نشر دریافت

----------


## Unknown Soldier

بچه ها برید تو خبرگزاری مهر و کامنت بارون کنید.
لینک خبر

----------

